# How many people thinks that EXPATFORUM.COM is a great Forum ??? VOTE



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

How many of you think that this forum is GREAT . SUPPER GREAT I would say ?
I have tried many and here I think that is the best ever joined , Fast responds from Moderator . Kind people , No fighting , it has it all . 

I VOTE 10 out of 10 

Congratulations to Maidenscotland since she is the only MOD i know here and ever spoke to .

Regards
Samer


----------



## asma begum mirza (Aug 21, 2010)

i would give it 10


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Well it's life changing and life enhancing and without it I would have made the wrong decision in accommodation so it's a very valuable resource; it's also constantly evolving and has a good search function

I try to liven it up an bit :clock:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> Well it's life changing and life enhancing and without it I would have made the wrong decision in accommodation so it's a very valuable resource; it's also constantly evolving and has a good search function
> 
> I try to liven it up an bit :clock:




And you do


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

your name look like Turkish name


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

samertalat said:


> How many of you think that this forum is GREAT . SUPPER GREAT I would say ?
> I have tried many and here I think that is the best ever joined , Fast responds from Moderator . Kind people , No fighting , it has it all .
> 
> I VOTE 10 out of 10
> ...


Nah - 0 out of 10 - dunno why I came in here - mods are rude and keep editing posts, deleting and moving.
Other forumites are boring, have nothing good to say and are constantly moaning.
Topics are repetitive and shallow!!
If ever I meet that Maiden woman then I think I'll get sunstroke go home and be ill. eep: :bolt:

:banplease:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Nah - 0 out of 10 - dunno why I came in here - mods are rude and keep editing posts, deleting and moving.
> Other forumites are boring, have nothing good to say and are constantly moaning.
> Topics are repetitive and shallow!!
> If ever I meet that Maiden woman then I think I'll get sunstroke go home and be ill. eep: :bolt:
> ...




And if I ever meet that Lanason man I will know he is not a figment of someone's imagination


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> And if I ever meet that Lanason man I will know he is not a figment of someone's imagination


Hang on a moment - I DID meet you and I DID get sunstroke and I DID go home and be ill.

uke:

was my own stupid fault for sitting out in the sun too long.:clap2:


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I like it.... I lurk a lot, and post occasionally!:ranger:
It's generally a nice forum.... unluke another Egypt forum I could (but won't ) name, where thet ***** and backbite daily!
Maiden..... keep up the good work..... you're appreciated!!:clap2:


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

seawind77 said:


> your name look like Turkish name


Not sure if you saying that my name looks like Turkish name , If me , My Grand parents from my mother are Turks, My grand father's was Ahmet Sudkey Pasha , Part of my family still lives in Istanbul and kadykoy .
I have been to Turkey back in the 70's for a long time , lived there for almost 8 to 10 months with my cousins and moved back to the States. 
Regards
Samer (SAMIR) my real name


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

This is a lovely thread.

I'm glad all the above likes this forum. It's the people that make it though so thanks to all of you too! You keep me entertained in this strange country I live in


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Sam said:


> This is a lovely thread.
> 
> I'm glad all the above likes this forum. It's the people that make it though so thanks to all of you too! You keep me entertained in this strange country I live in


Sam you are a sweet heart and you always been. God Bless you. 
Yes it is kind of hard living in a strange country , but hey sometimes you have to and thanks to all great members that makes this forum sweet .


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

I like this site, lots of info on a wide range of topics, give it a 10.
Keep it up all.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

josmiler05 said:


> I like this site, lots of info on a wide range of topics, give it a 10.
> Keep it up all.


If you are a man watch it they pick on you I call it the Ex-Pat Amazonians 

...but I let them


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Well done all moderators on here, especially Maiden, you do a great job.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sam said:


> This is a lovely thread.
> 
> I'm glad all the above likes this forum. It's the people that make it though so thanks to all of you too! You keep me entertained in this strange country I live in


Excuse me!! did you read my post 
- typical - just "hear what you wanna hear" and "see what you wanna see" :boxing:

:behindsofa:


----------

